#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  What is real love?????

## vrishtisingh

What is real love???
what  should be the definition for real love??
Express your views?????

---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 PM ----------

A mother does with her child...........





  Similar Threads: love How to  say i love you Do real estate agents have an advantage in real estate investment oppurtunities? HR Love..!! What I Love About You

----------


## shilpa1

Love is to live every moment to the fullest 
feelings as if we at top of the world 
caring for smbody else more then yourself
and no botheration of the outer world

----------


## rockstarrohit

I think Love Is Something that just happens unknowingly..there is no definition of love an nothing can bound it that how it should be...It has no demands, no commands, no excuses, no limits, no expectations, no Reality (this may conflict-but i think its ur Own World of dreams)....Its just a flow of the smoothest, loveliest feeling of caring, trusting and being happy looking at that person....Nothing can make you love or to be loved unless u know that Nothing Is everything for you...

----------

